# Larson storm door install issue



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can you post pictures on the outside? The ones you posted really don't tell us much about how it is installed.


----------



## jddaniel77 (Dec 17, 2018)

Couple of shots from the outside. Let me know if any other pics would help


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Is there a hydraulic closer on top and at the bottom of the door? If there is, there is enough flex in the door that's the closers should pull the door snug against the weatherstrip. That being said, there is a specific measurement for the mounting location of the closers, as far as how far in from the outside of the jamb they are. If they are incorrectly installed, they won't pull the door in all the way. That's all in the installation instructions, double check your measurements.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Something looks weird. Do you have a step up from the deck to the threshold of the entry door?

The rubber weatherstrip on the bottom of the storm door is suppose to be sitting on top of the entry door's threshold. The Larson looks like it's a few inches to tall.

It looks like the entry door threshold is interfering.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Use a level to check the plumb & level on all 4 sides of the entrance door & again on the storm door. That should tell you where it's out of whack.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you take the door off and lay it on a flat surface, does it lay flat?


----------



## jddaniel77 (Dec 17, 2018)

I have the brick mould pulled out from the house to make it ~ 90° on the latch side. The door does lay flat as far as I can tell. I don't have the bottom sweep installed on the door yet, that is why there is a gap along the bottom edge of the door. 
The problem is the latch side of the door is not flush at the bottom unless I pull on it to make it snug (about 1/2"). There are two closers for the door. I have not installed yet as I was trying to get the door to close flush without the closers applying pressure. Am I wrong to think the door should sit flush without any pressure? Other than that small gap everything else looks right to me


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Install the closers. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with Gaup0, check the outer edge of the door jam for plumb. The hinge and latch side of the storm door must be in the same plane and plumb is the easiest plane to find.


----------

